# R34 gtr steering wheel



## Brendant81 (Jul 19, 2017)

As per title I***8217;m looking for an original R34 Gtr steering wheel if anyone has one or knows where I can get one .
Cheers


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The R34 wheel is the same across them all IIRC, just the airbag that is different. Long as you get a wheel from a manual car and find a GTT airbag


----------

